# Please read - Stroke has a new indicator



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

*Stroke has a new indicator:*

*B*lood Clots/Stroke - They Now Have a Fourth Indicator, the Tongue

*STROKE:*Remember the 1st Three Letters..... S. T. R. 

*STROKE IDENTIFICATION:*

*During a BBQ, a woman stumbled and took a little fall - she assured everyone that she was fine (they offered to call paramedics) ....she said she had just tripped over a brick because of her new shoes.*

*They got her cleaned up and got her a new plate of food. While she appeared a bit shaken up, Jane went about enjoying herself the rest of the**party.*

*Jane's husband called later telling everyone that his wife had been taken to the hospital - (at 6:00 pm Jane passed away.) She had suffered a stroke at the BBQ. Had they known how to identify the signs of a stroke, perhaps Jane would be with us today. Some don't die. They end up in a helpless, hopeless condition instead.*

*It only takes a minute to read this.*

*A neurologist says that if he can get to a stroke victim within 3 hours he can totally reverse the effects of a stroke...totally. He said the trick was getting a stroke recognized, diagnosed, and then getting the patient medically cared for within 3 hours, which is tough.*

*RECOGNIZING A STROKE*

*Thank God for the sense to remember the '3' steps, STR. Read and Learn!*

*Sometimes symptoms of a stroke are difficult to identify. Unfortunately, the lack of awareness spells disaster. The stroke victim may suffer severe brain damage when people nearby fail to recognize the symptoms of a stroke.*

*Now doctors say a bystander can recognize a stroke by asking three simple questions:*

*S **Ask the individual to SMILE.

*T **Ask the person to TALK and SPEAK A SIMPLE SENTENCE (Coherently)

(i.e. It is sunny out today.)

*R* *Ask him or her to RAISE BOTH ARMS.

If he or she has trouble with ANY ONE of these tasks, call emergency number immediately and describe the symptoms to the dispatcher.

New Sign of a Stroke -------- Stick out Your Tongue

NOTE: Another 'sign' of a stroke is this: Ask the person to 'stick' out his tongue. If the tongue is 'crooked', if it goes to one side or the otherthat is also an indication of a stroke.

A cardiologist says if everyone who gets this e-mail sends it to 10 people; you can bet that at least one life will be saved. 

*I have done my part. Will you?*​


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Please read.*

Good post Simon... I was actually on a jury regarding a malpractice case. The woman suing was the victim of a stroke but no one could pin point an approximate time that the stroke occurred. The medication she is claiming that she should have been given is called TPA (tissue plasminogen activator) but it has to be administered within the first three hours after the stroke, if administered after the three hour window it would cause bleeding in the brain resulting in death.

It was an interesting case and opened my eyes to just how crucial the time window after a stroke is.

I felt bad for her but we could not side with her because no one in her family had any idea when it occurred and the doctor had no choice but to play it safe.


----------



## bobert911 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry to doubt you, but I am always suspicious of these chain e-mails. According to at least one neurologist in Canada, this is not a good way for a lay person (I would say that applies to anyone at a level of care below MD) to diagnose a stroke.



> The "stick out the tongue" manoevre is, in my view, not a useful assessment for the lay public. In major strokes, the tongue may be deviated but usually this is in patients with obvious major strokes with a hemiplegia and facial weakness. Isolated tongue deviation is a very uncommon stroke presentation and is often difficult for the lay public to assess and interpret. I would not want a bunch of patients arriving by ambulance because their tongue was deviated. I'm sure the cardiologist who suggested this was well meaning but likely doesn't see or treat stroke patients."


The tongue: an indicator of stroke? - Medicine Matters


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I want that 30 seconds of my life back.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

bobert911 said:


> Sorry to doubt you, but I am always suspicious of these chain e-mails. According to at least one neurologist in Canada, this is not a good way for a lay person (I would say that applies to anyone at a level of care below MD) to diagnose a stroke.
> 
> The tongue: an indicator of stroke? - Medicine Matters


I have seen people come into the hospital showing signs of a stroke in many different ways from having no speech and weakness on there side with a gaze to signs as small as just having weakness on part of the face for example not being able to lift one eyebrow. the tongue indicator may not be the most common or easiest to spot but it is good to know in case you happen to be able to spot and save that one person. and I disagree with your statement of any one below the medical level of an MD not being able to spot this sign. I think any one with eyes can spot this. you are not there to diagnose the stroke only see that it is a possibility and that getting them to a hospital where they can be properly diagnosed within 3 hours so the person is not permanently harmed. Waiting to see if more signs to appear is dumb and dangerous.

Plus who the fuck cares about Canada!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Another Cana-DOUCHE-ian !!!!!!! Great first post. We appreciate you input....


----------

